# Returned puppy



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Had one of my owners contact me about returning their dog. She is a year old and he says she is the best retreiver ever & is going to be the best pointer in the Pacific Northwest. I am looking to rehome home her. I will post better pics after I get her if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is he returning her?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm moving to Slc, ut in 6 weeks and am looking to get another gundog. If she's around in the end of may/ beginning of June, I'd be happy to give her her a home.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

He is returning her due to them moving to the city & no time to take her out for runs. They lived on a big farm. Says she has been going crazy last couple of weeks because of the moving and no V time. Says she is an excellent hunter will point to quail & if they flush she will herd them back towards him. We are picking her up Sunday.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the pedigree/genitic history of this dog? I know a Vizsla owner close friend looking for started dog right now. This may work for him.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Where in the Pacific Northwest is the dog? We are in Portland OR


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

My dad is actually looking for a dog right now, he was avoiding getting a young puppy so this might work out great. Location and general health over his first year would be helpful.


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

Vbark,
I am interested, But would possibly have to fly her to me as I am in ND. Let me know if your willing to do that.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweetie is in Herminston. Those who are interested email me [email protected]. I will send pics of mother father and pedigrees of mother father. I would love to find her a home before I have to bring her here. I feel one transition would be better than multiple. She has had no health issues. She just finished her first heat. She was whelped November 18, 2011. I have mother and full brother to her


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are the pics of Sweetie.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sweetie is beautiful!! Hope she finds the great home she deserves soon...


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks to all who were interested in Sweetie. She is going to be picked up today. She will only have one transition which I was very concerned about. We almost lost a little dog who went thru multiple transitions before us. He is going to keep us posted on how she does. Again thank you for this wonderful community & support.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Good luck Sweetie!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweetie is in her new home now with her new brother Rojo. It was a quick trip from Portland to Hermiston where I met the owner for only a short time in the parking lot of the Hospital. So I did not get to see her off leash or get a true feel for her abilitys. We will be busy adjusting and taken it slow to see where her training is and for me to gain trust in her as well as her trusting me as the new pack leader. Rojo is 21 months and she is 17 months so I think I will have a strong hunting team this Fall. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention she is absolutely beautifully ;D


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

First pic


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful new family member!
She looks so sweet, her name fits her well!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

lovin every minute of it! picture to come, off leash run tomorrow with another Vizsla friend GPS collar just in case. I think I got a winner, hunt test double double in May. just split my entry fees between Rojo & Sweetie.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

She looks gorgeous! So glad she has gone to a great home.
Good luck!


----------

